
Unprecedented, Jet Stream Crosses Equator - harperlee
https://paulbeckwith.net/2016/06/29/unprecedented-jet-stream-crosses-equator/
======
greenyoda
Debunked in this Washington Post article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12018968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12018968)

------
PaulHoule
Makes me want to huff some sulfur hexafluoride or puff out the fan in my
laptop with CF4.

------
aphextron
This seems extremely alarmist regardless of any new science here. That, along
with the donation begging in the article makes me smell spam.

------
taylodl
Apparently there's nothing to see here - check out this as a counterpoint:
[http://www.drroyspencer.com/2016/06/climate-system-
scientist...](http://www.drroyspencer.com/2016/06/climate-system-scientist-
claims-jet-stream-crossing-the-equator-is-unprecedented/)

~~~
mikeyouse
I'm typically not a fan of ad hominem dismissals, but I think there are
exceptions for climatologists that say;

 _" We believe Earth and its ecosystems—created by God’s intelligent design
and infinite power and sustained by His faithful providence —are robust,
resilient, self-regulating, and self-correcting, admirably suited for human
flourishing, and displaying His glory. Earth’s climate system is no exception.
Recent global warming is one of many natural cycles of warming and cooling in
geologic history."_

Or;

 _" I finally became convinced that the theory of creation actually had a much
better scientific basis than the theory of evolution, for the creation model
was actually better able to explain the physical and biological complexity in
the world. [...] Science has startled us with its many discoveries and
advances, but it has hit a brick wall in its attempt to rid itself of the need
for a creator and designer."_

Dude's a quack. A well-trained quack to be sure, but still a quack.

[http://www.drroyspencer.com/2014/02/time-to-push-back-
agains...](http://www.drroyspencer.com/2014/02/time-to-push-back-against-the-
global-warming-nazis/)

~~~
tzs
Neither of the statements you quote are at the page you link to. In fact, I
cannot find them anywhere on that site.

You should edit your comment to include links to where those particular quotes
can be found.

~~~
mikeyouse
My bad, those were from his wiki.. the linked article was just another absurd
thing he posted.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Spencer_(scientist)#Views](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Spencer_\(scientist\)#Views)

